
Kapor Capital Will Require Its Startups to Invest in Diversity and Inclusion - dpflan
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/kapor-capital-founders-commitment/
======
dpflan
Here is the "The Kapor Capital Founders’ Commitment":
[http://www.kaporcapital.com/founders-
commitment/](http://www.kaporcapital.com/founders-commitment/)

Listing a company like Jopwell here is pertinent for the themes this
commitment is addressing:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/15/jopwell/#.bbg9kb:4thq](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/15/jopwell/#.bbg9kb:4thq)

